# Screw reinforcement



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

For the bookcase I am working on, I have created dados for the shelves. I will also have some 1/4 plywood for backsplash. I am using 3/4 oak for the rest of it; shelves will be about 26 inches long and 11 inches wide. Would it help reinforce the shelves if I screwed the backsplash to the shelves from the back of the bookcase? I have seen people use screws along the sides of bookcases to help the dados but was wondering how much it would help if screws were used in the backside instead.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

The screws can't hurt. It will help prevent sagging if you load them with heavy items.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yes it will help, and you should be fine with 3/4 oak 26" long. I prefer 1" thick shelves, especially in a bookcase.
You can easily have 40+ pounds of books on a shelf.

If this might be the case, then I suggest adding 1" thick strip along the bottom front edge in a rabbet.
you can do either a simple roundover or dress it up with either a beading or some other profile.

This strengthens the shelf and to me the added thickness just looks better.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

One or two screws through the backsplash into each shelf will reduce shelf sag significantly.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Screws in the back would certainly help for the back of the shelf. If you're looking to balance the reinforcement on the front and back, an apron added to the front can really reduce the deflection along the front edge. As already mentioned, books can get very heavy very quickly as they are added.


----------

